# HELP HELP!!!!!How Much Should I Charge Per Sq. Foot???



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Most likely....


----------



## wendel (Mar 14, 2007)

:blink: Guess I'll respond to this when a girl's had a moment more to think about it. Not sure why my overhead had anything to do with what others pay to have the interiors **** and spaned. 
Sorry if I waisted your time.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

wendel said:


> :blink: Guess I'll respond to this when a girl's had a moment more to think about it. Not sure why my overhead had anything to do with what others pay to have the interiors **** and spaned.
> Sorry if I waisted your time.


you're right --- i guess i totally misunderstood what you were getting at

if you want help determining how much to charge, i will certainly be happy to help

if you want conversation and time wasters, (i.e. what's everyone else charging) im not your huckleberry


ma'am
(tipping hat)


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I've been away for a few days and just skipped through this thread. 

Asking what people charge is just doing good market research. If you are use to charging $300 a unit and live your life based on $300 a unit you can always charge it. If you do enough research and learn that others are charging $400 a unit you have more income potential to expand your company and eat much better.

Sometimes I will research "add on" items. I love to contact my existing customer base an tell them that we now offer xyz product. Before I offer xyz product I will research cost and POTENTIAL retail prices before selling the product.

This year we added vinyl siding to our product offerings. Why, because I researched the market and can offer a great product (confirmed through research) and a fair price (confirmed through market research) and make a great profit margin.

All the chat about knowing your overhead and charging xxx is nothing short of cheating yourself out of your full income potential! 

If this thread is aimed a JOJO the hack wanting to know what we charge so he can undercut us, then asking for prices should be banned because JOJO is to lazy to do his own research!


----------



## wendel (Mar 14, 2007)

*Thanks*

I don't know who JOJO hack is I'm sure not a nice person.....
This is just one place of reasearch I've done. 
Under cutting only gets the first job. Latter the poor sap is trying to figure out why he's getting chased out of town. *Quality* work, and good customer relations keeps the clients. Not the lowest price.


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Amen Wendel...


----------



## JimD (Apr 14, 2006)

There is a good program called HomeTech Adavantage. I have used it for years to compare to my estimates. 
I t is generally real close to what i come up with, and takes 1/10 the time


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

mikesewell said:


> How many square feet ...?
> Where you gonna find square shoes? Dumb question.


In thirty years of hearing that question, that is the funniest thing I have heard. You brought me to tears. LOL................:laughing: 
Honest, never heard it before. Going to use it every day from this point on...... I am making up a quote form, just for square shoed estimates. Every time a request for square foot price comes in, I am going to give a pair of square shoed estimates. LOL.......:notworthy


----------



## wasdifferent (Dec 18, 2004)

Don't you just love it when you ask people "How many square feet is it?" and they reply, "Oh my god, I have NO IDEA, but it's 10 feet by 10 feet, whatever that comes out to." 

Maybe they need a square hat...


----------

